# Ringworm! Blech!



## Jstar (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey all..wasn't quite sure where to post this so if it's wrong someone feel free to move it please 

My issue is my adult son..has a problem with ringworm..he has tried everything to kill it off, but its in a hard spot to fix..its mainly in his mustache and beard area. He tried the Bluestar Ointment too, along with a Dr prescribed medicine, but since he shaves it makes it very difficult because he constantly scrapes it.

He has a dog that shows no signs of the fungus, including any hotspots so not sure if that is where he picked it up..they recently moved from the house where it first made itself known.

Anyone have any remedies they know will kill this stuff off?

Thanks all!


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2015)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Susie!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 14, 2015)

I had ringworm as a kid and my granddaddy told my mom to burn some paper and put the ashes on the infection. To this day, I am reminded of it whenever I smell paper burning


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2015)

I've heard of people using bleach but its not something I would try. If its not going away with prescription meds, he might want t have it cultured in case its a resistant strain, he might just need stronger meds.
Skin fungus can take quite a while to go away though. Any chance he would be willing to switch over to a electric razor until its gone? It would be gentler on the skin but the razor would have to be sterilized daily.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 14, 2015)

My kids have had it when they were young and we used lotrimin if it was in an area that would be covered by clothes (places likely to be warm, sweaty, and dark), and good old Apple cider vinegar on places that were exposed. Just dip a cotton swab or cotton ball in the apple vinegar and dab on the spot. Let it air dry. Do it several times a day and it will clear up quick. Apple cider vinegar is a natural antifungal.

ETA I agree with Obsidian, the razor needs to be sterilized before use. We stuck my exhusbands razor in a jar by the sink to soak in cider vinegar every night when he had it on his hands and kept scratching. We were worried that because it was on his hands his face would get it too. Seemed like a worthwhile precaution at the time.


----------



## Susie (Aug 14, 2015)

I would recommend that the razor be soaked in at least a 10% bleach solution.  Here's a link with some other helpful info:

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ringworm-infection-dogs


----------



## Jstar (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone 

Hm, did the paper ashes work? {Im not above trying it..I do love a good experiment if its safe }

Ya know, he used to do tattoos so he should know about sterilizing his razor, but I bet he hasn't thought about it because its just him using it...I will def. remind him. I'll also see if he got a new elec. razor...his last one mysteriously broke while he was gone and his ex GF was in the house 

And I also forgot about apple cider vinegar..that stuff works wonders on all kinds of things...thanks for reminding me..I'll tell him about that too.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 14, 2015)

Have you tried something else topical that's antifungal but stronger?
My stepdaughter had it on her foot after school camp and it took a while to go away. It actually came back few times in the same spot. I guess it just didn't go away completely in the first placd.
She was using few antifungal creams. One was pretty strong antifungal one and it took 4-5 weeks to completely go away.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, the ashes cleared it up. If I remember correctly, they made a paste out of them with some water and applied it like that. I'll have to ask and see if mu mom remembers. I was like 6 or 7 at the time lol

ETA: 'Scuse me, it wasn't ashes. I asked her and she said it was the tar from a piece of paper rolled tight that's applied to the area.

"You take a sheet of paper like notebook paper and roll it up fairly tight so it burns slowly. You want to roll it so it's taller. You know, have it like you would normally write on notebook paper and roll from left to right. Does that make sense?

Then hold it standing up on a plate, clean ashtray, bowl, etc and light the top. Probably have to light it first then set it in the plate and hold it up until it burns as far down as you can hold it there. The tar runs down inside of the tube of paper onto the plate. That's what you apply to the ringworm.

I don't remember how many times you have to apply it or how often."


----------



## lsg (Aug 14, 2015)

We use tea tree essential oil on ring worm.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hydrogen peroxide applied 3x a day did it when I had it before.... and I've heard of the vinegar working too


----------



## Jstar (Aug 15, 2015)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Have you tried something else topical that's antifungal but stronger?
> My stepdaughter had it on her foot after school camp and it took a while to go away. It actually came back few times in the same spot. I guess it just didn't go away completely in the first placd.
> She was using few antifungal creams. One was pretty strong antifungal one and it took 4-5 weeks to completely go away.



Yea, he's tried all sorts of antifungal creams..he had some on like his leg or arm but those went away..its the ones in his mustache and beard area thats giving him fits  



hmlove1218 said:


> Yes, the ashes cleared it up. If I remember correctly, they made a paste out of them with some water and applied it like that. I'll have to ask and see if mu mom remembers. I was like 6 or 7 at the time lol
> 
> ETA: 'Scuse me, it wasn't ashes. I asked her and she said it was the tar from a piece of paper rolled tight that's applied to the area.
> 
> ...



Wow! That sounds pretty cool, and Im going to try it just because. thanks!


----------



## Jstar (Aug 15, 2015)

lsg said:


> We use tea tree essential oil on ring worm.



Just straight tea tree oil? Did you have any irritation issues at all? Just wondering because if we try that I'll know what to expect. 



nsmar4211 said:


> Hydrogen peroxide applied 3x a day did it when I had it before.... and I've heard of the vinegar working too



He tried that as well..this stuff is just a bugger for sure.


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 15, 2015)

We've used Black Walnut tincture and supplements.  Can be found at most health food stores, Sprouts and Vitamin shops.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 15, 2015)

Awesome! I was wondering about things like the Black Walnut etc. I knew peeps here would be 'in the know'..that's why I love this place and the peoples here 

You all rock!

Thank You all!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry, J, no suggestions other than the anti-fungal things that have already been made.  I just hate the name "ringworm", it is inaccurate and scary.  My beautiful sister had it on her face in the past, it was worse b/c we are Indian/brown, so it was more obvious than for you pale faces.   I don't know, maybe "fungal infection" is not good either, but it is surely better than "ringworm".  I bet your son is gorgeous too


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

Well at least the lip hair hides some of it..but its still visible...he couldn't care less about it elsewhere but on his cute mug, oh no can't have that 

I agree about the name too...why they had to say 'worm' is beyond me...Id prefer 'ring fungus' or something haha


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to chime in with my two cents.  Why is he using a re-usable razor when he knows he has jock itch on his face?  (See ringworm sounds a LOT better now, doesn't it?). Seriously, though.  I honestly think he should get the cheap as dirt disposables.  Put on disposable gloves, wash his face with a tea tree oil soap, then shave, toss the razor and wash his face again And leave the soap lather on for a few minutes to penetrate, rinse well, then toss the gloves.   I'm obviously not a doctor; however, the fungal infection is in/on the skin.  The hair may be preventing the soap from getting down to the infection and doing anything.  Washing the face softens the hair and preps for shaving (from what I'm told. Don't know first hand.).  Shaving obviously gets rid of the hair, exfoliates the skin and probably "wakes up" any fungus so it can spread into the newly irritated (open wound) skin.  Putting the anti-fungal soap on the "open wound" and leaving it there for a few minutes should kill more fungus than immediately rinsing it off.  If he does NOTHING else, get him to switch to a daily disposable.  It may be expensive at first, but seriously, it seems much better than the torture of ringworm and the possibility of spreading it or scarring that handsome mug you say he has.  (Uh, proof is in the pictures, I say.). Good luck.  I hope he finds a remedy soon.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 16, 2015)

Black walnut on the outside or inside (internally)??? Lemme warn you, if you take it internally, be aware it can mess up your intestinal balance for months after a round...never doing that again... But externally, hrmmmmm


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry Jstar, I have no advice to offer other than what has already been offered, but this made me laugh out loud:



TeresaT said:


> I'm going to chime in with my two cents. Why is he using a re-usable razor when he knows he has jock itch on his face? (See ringworm sounds a LOT better now, doesn't it?).


 
Theresa, you're a hoot! 


IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

LOL I cracked up laffin at that one myself..Im not tellin him that tho...he'd sink into the floor and die....I just told him there's a fungus amongus....well not on me but ya know


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 19, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I've heard of people using bleach but its not something I would try. If its not going away with prescription meds, he might want t have it cultured in case its a resistant strain, he might just need stronger meds.
> Skin fungus can take quite a while to go away though. Any chance he would be willing to switch over to a electric razor until its gone? It would be gentler on the skin but the razor would have to be sterilized daily.



I had ringworm once in my early twenties and used bleach for a few days before I went to a dermatologist. I forgot why I couldn't go to the doctor earlier, but I was grateful that I went because the bleach did nothing.

From what I read in my younger days, ringworm is similar to the fungus that give you athletes foot. You can use over the counter stuff to treat both (i forgot the name of the cream). I also know that tea tree eo is good as an anti-fungal treatment and can be used neat. Lavender can replace tea tree if you can't stand it or use it, but I haven't used it for that purpose.


----------



## dosco (Aug 23, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> I'm going to chime in with my two cents.  Why is he using a re-usable razor when he knows he has jock itch on his face?  (See ringworm sounds a LOT better now, doesn't it?). Seriously, though.  I honestly think he should get the cheap as dirt disposables.



In the wet shaving community it is generally accepted that the Bic Sensitive single blade disposables (orange and white plastic) are excellent. A bag of 12 can be had for $5 or less at most grocery stores. They work best using a multi-pass shave ... i.e. with the grain, across the grain, and against the grain. Trying to get everything off in one pass is not productive and will lead to nicks and irritation.

The Bics are one of my "go to" razors (my other "go to" being a 1964 Gillette Super Slim with Polsiver Iridium DE blades).

-Dave


----------



## Susie (Aug 23, 2015)

Good luck finding those Bic shavers where I live.  I think all the stores quit carrying them.  Now the fewest blades I can find are 3.


----------

